

Airport security: Intent to deceive - ssp
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/100526/full/465412a.html

======
pook
<http://www.rfc-archive.org/getrfc.php?rfc=3514> in real life?

~~~
jrp
Uh oh. I found this: <http://www.rfc-archive.org/1+april+rfc.php>

